# cobrar



## Veriver81

Hola a todos,
estoy traduciendo un acuerdo comercial y tengo una dificultad en traducir el verbo "cobrar".

En el primer párrafo el verbo tiene el sentido de "ricevere denaro da"

La empresa X tendrá el derecho a cobrar de las EMPRESAS ASOCIADAS una cantidad correspondiente al coste 

El segundo parrafo dice:

La empresa X tendrá el derecho a cobrar una cantidad a las EMPRESAS ASOCIADAS y a las EMPRESAS REPRESENTADAS en concepto de derechos de transmisión de tecnología

En este caso, ? tiene el sentido de "pagare"? Se cobro algo a alguien, ?significa pagar a alguien? 


Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Agró

No. El significado es el mismo en los dos casos. Ocurre que "cobrar" puede regir las preposiciones "a" o "de". Yo diría que, mayoritariamente, se usa "a" con individuos (clientes) y "de" con entidades (empresas, por ejemplo), aunque tu ejemplo contradice esto que digo.

Le he cobrado *a* Juan un 10% menos.
He cobrado *de* Seguros Vital la indemnización por el accidente.


----------



## 0scar

Veriver81 said:


> En este caso, ¿tiene el sentido de "pagaré"? Si cobro algo a alguien, ¿significa pagar a alguien?


 
No.


----------



## otherwise

Yo también tengo dudas acerca del significado en italiano del verbo "cobrar".
Por ejemplo en la pregunta:

¿Cuanto cobras cada mes?  yo en italiano en este caso diria: "Quanto guadagni ogni mese?" (aqui entonces seria sinonimo del verbo "ganar" y no del verbo "pagar"?)

Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## 0scar

¿Cuánto cobras cada mes? = Quanto ricevi/ percepisci ogni mese?
¿Cuánto ganas cada mes? = Quanto guadagni ogni mese?


----------



## kreiner

"Cobrar" è l'opposto di "pagar", mai il sinonimo. Se io pago, tu "cobras" (si fa per dire, non sto offrendo niente  ). C'è un altro uso di "cobrar", nel senso di "prendere botte" o "buscarle".


----------



## ursu-lab

In generale "cobrar" significa "prendere dei soldi". Ovviamente in italiano ci sono altri verbi più precisi che possono essere usati a seconda del contesto.
Nel primo caso:



> La empresa X tendrá el derecho a cobrar de



il verbo in italiano è sicuramente "*riscuotere*". 

L'azienda X avrà il diritto di *riscuotere *....


Ci sarebbe anche il verbo "*incassare*" nel caso fosse "riscuotere un assegno/pagamento" ecc.

Nel secondo caso, invece:




> ¿Cuánto cobras cada mes?



In Spagna questa domanda si riferisce in genere allo stipendio mensile, quindi corrisponde al verbo "prendere" in italiano.

È vero che è corretto il verbo "guadagnare", ma parlando spontaneamente la frase più abituale è quella col verbo "prendere":

Quanto *prendi al *mese?



PS: anche in italiano "prenderle" (con il clitico "le" al plurale) significa "prendere delle botte", cioè buscarle.


Nei due esempi di Agró:




> Le he cobrado *a* Juan un 10% menos.
> He cobrado *de* Seguros Vital la indemnización por el accidente.



Nel primo caso cambierei totalmente la frase: 
Juan mi ha pagato un 10% in meno. / Gli ho preso un 10% in meno / Gli ho *fatto pagare* un 10% in meno.

Nel secondo caso userei il verbo "riscuotere" o "incassare":

ho riscosso/incassato l'indennizzo *de*ll'Assicurazione 

(cambiando anche il complemento d'agente con il complemento di *specificazione *applicato all'"indennizzo")


----------



## otherwise

Gracias a todos!!! 

Adesso mi è venuto in mente (e riporto questo aneddoto a titolo di curiosità), che in italiano esiste una costruzione simile a "cobrar a alguien" che è l'espressione "spillare soldi a qualcuno", anche se è bene precisare che questa espressione italiana ha una connotazione negativa e viene usata con il significato di "ricevere soldi da qualcuno attraverso l'inganno"


----------



## 0scar

En este caso no corresponde el verbo_ cobrar_, _"spillare soldi a qualcuno"_ significa _"sacarle plata a alguien"._


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> En este caso no corresponde el verbo_ cobrar_, _"spillare soldi a qualcuno"_ significa _"sacarle plata/pasta a alguien"._



Ha ragione Oscar. In spagnolo "cobrar" *non *ha questo significato e *non* verrebbe usato con un senso del genere. Ho aggiunto "pasta", la versione di "plata" usata in Spagna.


----------



## Tomby

ursu-lab said:


> Ho aggiunto "pasta", la versione di "plata" usata in Spagna.


Cierto, aunque "pasta" es coloquial. Otras formas coloquiales de "dinero" son _parné_, _guita_, _cuartos_ (en plural, muy usado en Cataluña), etc.


----------



## otherwise

Grazie mille a tutti, come sempre siete di grande aiuto e imparo ogni giorno cose nuove grazie a questo forum!


----------



## 0scar

¿Habría una traducción *literal *de "crédito/deudor_ incobrable_", que es un término contable común?

Entiendo que se dice _credito irrecuperabile, _pero entonces _recuperare _debería ser sinónimo de _cobrar, y debitore irrecuperabile_ creo que no tiene sentido en italiano.


----------



## otherwise

0scar said:


> ¿Habría una traducción *literal *de "crédito/deudor_ incobrable_", que es un término contable común?
> 
> Entiendo que se dice _credito irrecuperabile, _pero entonces _recuperare _debería ser sinónimo de _cobrar, y debitore irrecuperabile_ creo que no tiene sentido en italiano.



Sí, Oscar, creo que un término italiano que se parece a "deudor incobrable" es: "debitore insolvibile" y credito incobrable = credito insolvibile, credito insoluto.

Espero haberte ayudado! Un saludo!


----------



## 0scar

Si, pero no, es lo mismo, el _insolvente_ no paga por que no puede y el_ incobrable_ no paga por motivo indeterminado.

_Insoluto_ (irresuelto) significa_ no pagado y no protestado todavia (Treccani)_, para llegar a la categoría de_ incobrable_ le falta.

Este_ insoluto_ existe en castellano (DRAE) y para mi sorpresa se usa en algún lado.


----------



## ursu-lab

Se è una *persona *che non può pagare, è *insolvente*. 

Dal Garzanti:

insolvente
_agg_. e _s. m_. e _f_. (_dir_.) che, chi non paga i debiti:* (debitore) insolvente.*


"Irrecuperabile" vuol dire che "non si può recuperare", e si usa con il credito, non con la persona.

Una "persona irrecuperabile" è un "caso sociale perduto", nel senso di uno sbandato.


----------



## otherwise

0scar said:


> Si, pero no, es lo mismo, el _insolvente_ no paga por que no puede y el_ incobrable_ no paga por motivo indeterminado.
> 
> _Insoluto_ (irresuelto) significa_ no pagado y no protestado todavia (Treccani)_, para llegar a la categoría de_ incobrable_ le falta.
> 
> Este_ insoluto_ existe en castellano (DRAE) y para mi sorpresa se usa en algún lado.



Pero yo he dicho también: "insolvibile" = incobrable.

*insolvibile* _1_  (agg.)  1 Che non è in grado di pagare. 2  Insolubile. ~ inesplicabile. <>  comprensibile. 3 Che non può  essere pagato. ~ insolvente. <>  solvibile.

(Dizi.it)

Dizionario "Il Sabatini Coletti":

*insolvibile [in-sol-vì-bi-le] agg.*



*1* Che non è in condizione di pagare: _debitore i._; che non può essere pagato: _debito i._
*2* Che non si può risolvere
 
"Insolvente" es sinonimo de "insolvibile"


----------



## ursu-lab

otherwise said:


> Pero yo he dicho también: "insolvibile" = incobrable.
> 
> *insolvibile* _1_  (agg.)  1 Che non è in grado di pagare. 2 Insolubile. ~ inesplicabile. <>  comprensibile. 3 Che non può essere pagato. ~ insolvente. <>  solvibile.



Sì, ma non si usa praticamente mai. È più comune "debitore *insolvente*".

"Insolubile" è un enigma che non si riesce a risolvere o qualcosa che non si scioglie nell'acqua...


----------



## 0scar

Un_ deudor insolvente_ es_ incobrable_ porque no tiene con que pagar.
Un _deudor solvente_ al que no hay manera de cobrarle (porque no quiere, porque se oculta, etc., etc.) también es un_ deudor incobrable_.

¿Cómo se diría lo mismo en italiano en dos palabras?
Probablemente no se pueda, ya que no existe la traducción literal de_ cobrar_.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> Un_ deudor insolvente_ es_ incobrable_ porque no tiene con que pagar.
> Un _deudor solvente_ al que no hay manera de cobrarle (porque no quiere, porque se oculta, etc., etc.) también es un_ deudor incobrable_.
> 
> ¿Cómo se diría lo mismo en italiano en dos palabras?
> Probablemente no se pueda, ya que no existe la traducción literal de_ cobrar_.



Non ne ho la più pallida idea. Si tratta di un'altra sfumatura e per il momento mi viene in mente solo "moroso"....

Ma non è detto che "insolvente" non copra giuridicamente parlando entrambi i significati perché "insolvente" significa letteralmente solo "che non paga", cioè che non *risolve *il contratto stipulato. Non che non può o che non vuole. Cioè, potrebbe essere una sottigliezza presente solo nel lessico spagnolo ma magari assente in quello italiano.


----------

